# 2nd Annual CCA Bay Blast Tournament_Matagorda



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

We (CCA Prairie Chapter) are putting on the 2nd annual "CCA Bay Blast" in Matagorda, Sat. June 29th. We will be holding it at the Matagorda Harbor Pavillion. The entry is $100.00/team. Max 3 people per team. Max 2 teams per boat. There will be winnings given for 6 places. The places include: 1st and 2nd for Heaviest Trout 1st and 2nd for Heaviest Slot Red. 1st and 2nd places for heaviest stringer weight of (1) Trout, (1) Slot Redfish and (1) Flounder. We will have a raffle @ the wiegh in along with alot of fun. If you have any questions pm me on here or send me an email @ [email protected] and I can send you a flier!

:dance:


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Winnings will be given for the top 6 places which include:
Heaviest Speckled Sea Trout: 1st and 2nd place.
Heaviest Slot Redfish: 1st and 2nd place. 
Heaviest Combined Weight of (1) Speckled Sea Trout, (1) 
Slot Redfish and (1)Flounder.
There will also be a sidepot for the heaviest Hardhead and Slot Redfish with the most spots.


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

1st and 2nd place for the combined weight also.


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

We will also have Brisket and Sausage BBQ plates provided for teams entering the tournament and they can also be purchased for non-entries. BBQ will be cooked by cooking team "Not A Chance"!


----------



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

Where can I sign up?


----------

